# Dublin GAA jokes



## Tenacious (27 Aug 2007)

What's the difference between a Dublin GAA jersey and a school uniform??


You can see school uniforms in September.


----------



## Tenacious (27 Aug 2007)

"Dublin are the team of the championship so far,"
"Dublin have the best forward line in the country"


I'd like to thank Paul Curran for two of the best jokes I've heard all summer last night.


----------



## SOM42 (27 Aug 2007)

How about the confident prediction by Liam Hayes that Dublin would win by seven points, or all the "experts" that predicted that Meath would have a handy win over Cork...


----------



## Tenacious (28 Aug 2007)

Did you hear about the Dublin bra?

All support and no cup!!


----------



## Green (28 Aug 2007)

Strange thread, I didn't see any such jokes, when Armagh, Tyrone, Meath, etc were eliminated from the Championship?


----------



## almo (28 Aug 2007)

That's because there's only 2 types in Ireland YOBR: Dubs, and those who want to be Dubs.  It's a shame that there is such glorying in one teams misfortune, as a Dub with one half Louth and an 1/8th Wexford, I always enjoyed games for games, sport for sport.  Above all other fans I found Dubs followers very sporting and committed.  Ask any of the Carlow minors who played in Croker in the 1992 Leinster Football.  Their efforts were rewarded with cheers and applause, and after losing their final game came to the Hill and applauded the Blue support.  It was the day Louth should have beaten Dublin and it made me feel proud to stand there as true sportmanship was evident.

Fast forward 6 years and Kildare-Meath, with white shirted fans showering the Meath keeper with plastic bottles and apple butts - if it had been a Dublin game?



YOBR said:


> Strange thread, I didn't see any such jokes, when Armagh, Tyrone, Meath, etc were eliminated from the Championship?


----------



## Green (28 Aug 2007)

almo said:


> That's because there's only 2 types in Ireland YOBR: Dubs, and those who want to be Dubs. It's a shame that there is such glorying in one teams misfortune,


 
I agree completely. I think the GAA and its supporters should realise they need Dublin far more than they wish to admit. I've seen double and triple header matches not fill Croke Park this year. And before you start every county has lower league attendances than they have for the Championship!


----------



## Pique318 (28 Aug 2007)

almo said:


> That's because there's only 2 types in Ireland YOBR: Dubs, and those who want to be Dubs.


 
Yeah............right !


----------



## MrMan (28 Aug 2007)

It must be only culchies that can take a slagging then, 




> That's because there's only 2 types in Ireland YOBR: Dubs, and those who want to be Dubs


we are so multicultural.



> I think the GAA and its supporters should realise they need Dublin far more than they wish to admit



I agree until we can find a better alternative to croke park


----------



## Green (28 Aug 2007)

MrMan said:


> It must be only culchies that can take a slagging then,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I don't mind a slagging but where were the jokes about Armagh, Tyrone and Meath? 

I also agree that we should find an alternative to Croke Park, and fund regional stadia (for all codes) that could hold 50 - 60k. We could do if we weren't wasting €200m on Lansdowne Road. Why can they play a different game every week in the Millenium Stadium and we can't do the same here?


----------



## CCOVICH (28 Aug 2007)

YOBR said:


> I don't mind a slagging but where were the jokes about Armagh, Tyrone and Meath?


 
There's obviously been a 'market failure'-let us hear them!


----------



## Caveat (28 Aug 2007)

Was it maybe a self-imposed 'weight of expectation' for the dubs?

All built up and talked up, waiting for a fall? I don't remember Armagh, Tyrone & Meath going on about their imminent successes.


----------



## Green (28 Aug 2007)

Caveat said:


> Was it maybe a self-imposed 'weight of expectation' for the dubs?
> 
> All built up and talked up, waiting for a fall? I don't remember Armagh, Tyrone & Meath going on about their imminent successes.


 
Dublin do attract media coverage, lots of it. Given that the majority of Ireland's (print/radio/tv) media is based here and the population size of the county, that is not an unexpected thing. 

However, Paul Caffrey is one of the least vocal GAA managers, indeed the IT regularly reports on his lack of communication/short answers with the media. I didn't see many media reports prior to the game (Liam Hayes aside) actually predict a Dublin win so I dont know where the imminent success comes from. 

Or perhaps its wrong for Dublin supporters to actually support their team?


----------



## Caveat (28 Aug 2007)

Don't follow GAA at all YOBR so I'm maybe not the best person to comment.  

It was just the impression I got that for a few weeks, everywhere I looked there was some newspaper or sports report telling me how this was to be Dublin's year, how every match seemed to be theirs for the taking etc etc

I just didn't notice anywhere near the same expectation with other teams.
But your comment on Dublin based media is fair enough.


----------



## Green (28 Aug 2007)

To be honest it depends on what media you are exposed to. Indeed, I can't comment on the expectations of other counties as I don't see their papers or hear their media. I just felt that some people are over eager to slag off the dubs following their defeat.


----------



## Tenacious (28 Aug 2007)

What do you say to a Dub on All-Ireland Final day?



2 hot dogs please


----------



## Olly64 (28 Aug 2007)

Whats blue and navy and goes beep, beep, beep?
Dublins's open top bus reversing back into the garage!!!


For sale 35,000 senior all Ireland footdall final tickets, hotel deals 
included with most...for details contact any Dublin club chairman or 
log onto www.chokedagain.com ....quick sale 
wanted or would be willing to swap for 15 all Ireland medals!!

What do you call a Dublin man with an all Ireland medal? 
An antique dealer!

What Dublin's national anthem? 
What's another year!

Paul Caffrey was arrested last night after vandalising a cigarette 
machine, he replied by saying he was in a bad way for 20 players!!

How does a Dublin man become a Millionaire? 
By saving for the All Ireland.


----------



## Green (28 Aug 2007)

Tenacious said:


> What do you say to a Dub on All-Ireland Final day?
> 
> 
> Whats blue and navy and goes beep, beep, beep?
> ...


 
Little amuses the simple.


----------



## CCOVICH (28 Aug 2007)

Still taking Sunday's defeat hard, eh?

If you ignore the thread, maybe it will just go away!


----------



## gramlab (28 Aug 2007)

almo said:


> That's because there's only 2 types in Ireland YOBR: Dubs, and those who want to be Dubs.


 
*All-Ireland Senior Hurling Championship*[broken link removed]

*First played*Tipperary (1887)*Current Champions*Kilkenny (29th win)*Most Wins*Cork (30 wins)

And 6 football titles!!!!!!

In fairness though, people shouldn't go dub bashing (Its good for the soul though)


----------



## almo (28 Aug 2007)

Envy is a terrible thing, I wonder how many of those who are now knocking dublin live or work in the county.  Seems that money, jobs and being able to date outside family members must attract some interest.



gramlab said:


> *All-Ireland Senior Hurling Championship*[broken link removed]
> 
> *First played*Tipperary (1887)*Current Champions*Kilkenny (29th win)*Most Wins*Cork (30 wins)
> 
> ...


----------



## CCOVICH (28 Aug 2007)

almo said:
			
		

> Envy is a terrible thing, I wonder how many of those who are now knocking dublin live or work in the county. Seems that money, jobs and being able to date outside family members must attract some interest.



Tell me _almo_, what's to envy about failing to win the All-Ireland or fail to reach the final for another year?  Please tell me.  Does this apply to all other jokes/rants on AAM, i.e. they are only told because you envy the person/thing you are making fun of?  You certainly seem to envy the English Premier League.

I envy Kerry for the talent they have available.

None of the 'outsiders' living or working in Dublin have the right to slag off the Dubs-we should be just grateful that we're allowed to live and work in our country's capital city?  Get over yourself!

Feel free to slag off the other 29 counties and NYC and London who failed to win the All Ireland Football title this year as well!

Donegal would have won it-but we're crap!


----------



## almo (29 Aug 2007)

Hit a nerve there ccovich???  Seems you doth protest a tad too much.

The Sky League is of no concern to me, I don't believe in it and never bought the hype.  Never bought a Sky dish or package and have watched (partly through preferring a good standard of football and atmos) 2 games live (company freebies) in 10 years, and a couple dozen on tv in the same time.  I prefer the EL (partly do do with personal allegiance and also knowing players and those involved) and the Bundesliga (same as EL but also the atmos).

You seem to take the whole situation a little TOO seriously, and I don't even wish to figure out why.  I always wonder why there is such a rush to slam Dublin and this overbearing chip on the shoulder, and why it hasn't receded with a greater improvement in life, access to progress and movement that this ridiculous and pointless 31 vs 1 goes on.  Sure every capital city is envied it's position, and there is always a "contender" who feels slighted (Cork in Ireland, Split in Croatia, Toronto in Canada, Jeddah in KSA and so on).  It just doesn't make sense.

Take a deep breath, you shouldn't get so worked up, it's only sport after all!



CCOVICH said:


> Tell me _almo_, what's to envy about failing to win the All-Ireland or fail to reach the final for another year? Please tell me. Does this apply to all other jokes/rants on AAM, i.e. they are only told because you envy the person/thing you are making fun of? You certainly seem to envy the English Premier League.
> 
> I envy Kerry for the talent they have available.
> 
> ...


----------



## Green (29 Aug 2007)

CCOVICH said:


> Still taking Sunday's defeat hard, eh?
> 
> If you ignore the thread, maybe it will just go away!


 
No not really, I just find some ill informed peoples dub hating attitude annoying. As they see it, Dublin is the root of all their problems and oh how easy do country people swallow it. It has become so identifiable I call it "the Michael Lowry Syndrome". You will remember the bold Michael does an illegal deal with Dunnes, tells lies to the Dail, to his constituents, and then realises he has to get reelected so what does he do, yes, you've guessed it, he blames the Dublin "medja", who are out to get him. Then of course, ignoring the facts, the locals elect him to top the poll. Because it wasn't really Michael's fault, it was that Dublin "medja" and their agenda! 

Same thing again with the Shannon Healthrow slots issue...these stupid Dublin GAA jokes are just another manifestation of your inability to deal with your prejudice.


----------



## MrMan (29 Aug 2007)

> Then of course, ignoring the facts, the locals elect him to top the poll. Because it wasn't really Michael's fault, it was that Dublin "medja" and their agenda!
> Same thing again with the Shannon Healthrow slots issue...these stupid Dublin GAA jokes are just another manifestation of your inability to deal with your prejudice.



I don't think those poor country folk blamed the media for anything, they like other constituencies looked past any obvious crook cause they saw him as the best candidate to deliver what they needed, it may not be for the greater good but it seems to be the way things are right now. To proclaim that we in the country see Dublin as the root of all evil is onlt half true!

The stupid Dublin GAA jokes are no different to stupid Kerrymen jokes, but at least they bit their tongue and took a slagging and in fairness they were a lot more offensive to the sensibilities than slagging off your football team. 




> I always wonder why there is such a rush to slam Dublin and this overbearing chip on the shoulder, and why it hasn't receded with a greater improvement in life, access to progress and movement that this ridiculous and pointless 31 vs 1 goes on



Well at least your not paranoid then.


----------



## Green (29 Aug 2007)

MrMan said:


> I don't think those poor country folk blamed the media for anything, they like other constituencies looked past any obvious crook cause they saw him as the best candidate to deliver what they needed, it may not be for the greater good but it seems to be the way things are right now. To proclaim that we in the country see Dublin as the root of all evil is onlt half true!
> 
> The stupid Dublin GAA jokes are no different to stupid Kerrymen jokes, but at least they bit their tongue and took a slagging and in fairness they were a lot more offensive to the sensibilities than slagging off your football team.


 
How can an independent (elected when the Govt didn't need independents) with no power deliver anything for a constituency? 

It is different to Kerryman jokes cause I ain't seen any Kerryman jokes on this site, have you? Also, I don't see any posters (even Dubs!) posting specific threads when any other county team (in any code) were beaten. Have you?


----------



## CCOVICH (29 Aug 2007)

YOBR said:


> Same thing again with the Shannon Healthrow slots issue...these stupid Dublin GAA jokes are just another manifestation of your inability to deal with your prejudice.


 

If by 'your prejudice' you are referring to me, how do you know what my 'position' is on the Shannon 'issue' is?


Should there be a new Posting Guideline

"No slagging off The Dubs"


----------



## Green (29 Aug 2007)

CCOVICH said:


> If by 'your prejudice' you are referring to me, how do you know what my 'position' is on the 'Shannon' issue is?
> 
> 
> Should there be a new Posting Guideline
> ...


 
Look whose paranoid now? 

No, I wasn't refering to you in particular nor was I referring to you when I referred to the Shannon - Heathrow issue. 

However, to expand I do think this country has been poor in articulating and implementing a proper regional development strategy. I also feel that those in the regions have made poor political choices which have not helped in obtaining proper and sustained regional development. An example, which I always use with my Donegal friends to which they now agree (yes, I do have friends outside the Pale!) (sorry CCOVICH) is ppl in Donegal voting for TV Deflector candidates when their unemployment rate is the highest in the country.


----------



## CCOVICH (29 Aug 2007)

YOBR said:


> Look whose paranoid now?
> 
> No, I wasn't refering to you in particular nor was I referring to you when I referred to the Shannon - Heathrow issue.


 
Fine-but you used 'your prejuduice' etc. when replying to my post, so it wasn't clear who you were referring to-I don't think I'm being paranoid in assuming it was me.



			
				YOBR said:
			
		

> However, to expand I do think this country has been poor in articulating and implementing a proper regional development strategy. I also feel that those in the regions have made poor political choices which have not helped in obtaining proper and sustained regional development. An example, which I always use with my Donegal friends to which they now agree (yes, I do have friends outside the Pale!) (sorry CCOVICH) is ppl in Donegal voting for TV Deflector candidates when their unemployment rate is the highest in the country.


 
I'm not sure what it has to do with the result of the match last weekend!


----------



## Green (29 Aug 2007)

CCOVICH said:


> Fine-but you used 'your prejuduice' etc. when replying to my post, so it wasn't clear who you were referring to-I don't think I'm being paranoid in assuming it was me.
> 
> I'm not sure what it has to do with the result of the match last weekend!


 
My last post on this thread. 

CCOVICH,  I  was using "your" in a collective way and not referring to you specifically. My last post doesn't specficially have anything to do with the match but I was exploring the reasons for the underlying anti Dublin sentiment that was behind this thread and contained in some of the responses. The Shannon issue is a microcosm of this. Critiscism is directed to Dublin when in reality the problem has as much to do with poor local political choices.


----------



## almo (29 Aug 2007)

I think it can be summed up as this.  Every country has a problem like Ireland's, and even within regions it exists.  We're all animals, and while we all try to walk upright and not be troglodytes, we need to feel part of the clan grouping munching on a leg of mammoth around a blazing tree.  

In Ireland it's taken to ridiculous lengths, the medja, all press is Dublin centred - but look through the line up - the Examiner, last I saw, was not based in Dublin, the Argus, Leader, Enniscorthy Echo - all are local papers, the Kerryman is, um, from Kerry.  And how about the commentators on tv and radio, Jimmy Magee (Louth), Micheal (Kerry), Spillane (Kerry) and so on, so it goes beyond what the media is saying to build up some toothless animosity against one county and it's inhabitants.  And the non-stop jokes at their expense, especially the glorying in their defeat, is really indicative of the chip on shoulder brigade.  So they reached the last four, won their province, great.  It's sport, get over it.


----------



## MrMan (29 Aug 2007)

I don't think anyone would need to get over anything if you could take a joke and not try to analyse to death the reason for a joke being there in the first place.

every county takes a beating from time to time, Limerick has endured stab city, and jibes latley bout Andy Lee finding difficulty fighting without sovereign rings and a knife in his hand but no-one from Limerick reacted to this obviously ignorant stereotype. You are obviously sensitive to Dub jokes because you are a Dub, but try seeing it as a  bit craic and not a slight on you personally.


----------



## Green (29 Aug 2007)

MrMan said:


> I don't think anyone would need to get over anything if you could take a joke and not try to analyse to death the reason for a joke being there in the first place.
> 
> every county takes a beating from time to time, Limerick has endured stab city, and jibes latley bout Andy Lee finding difficulty fighting without sovereign rings and a knife in his hand but no-one from Limerick reacted to this obviously ignorant stereotype. You are obviously sensitive to Dub jokes because you are a Dub, but try seeing it as a bit craic and not a slight on you personally.


 
I don't mind slagging. I don't mind jokes about Dubs, a la Niall Tobin or David McSavage but these were not in that vein. They were, as Almo eloquently explained it, "glorying in their defeat".  That's in poor taste.


----------



## almo (29 Aug 2007)

Hey, I went to UCD for the BA, I'm from the Northside, so I'd to take Northsider jokes, and while there had to take "Dub/Jackeen" jokes, and just let it roll by.  I was down the country almost every weekend visiting relatives and had to have the "they're down from Dublin" nonsenes when playing games or just in mass, but let it roll off.  But since leaving Ireland and only returning on holidays or family/work visits, I have tried to figure what is the sick delight some people get in Dublin losing, or even Dubliners losing.  I was never ABU, even here I hope my local team does well without being biased and applaud scores from both teams, always have, it's called good sportsman/personship.  But the way the venom has been released since Sunday, it reminds me more of tabloid fuelled Sky League nonsense, or when the English fans booed the German anthem - as if the Germans need more of a reason to beat them.  Can't we all just get along?


----------

